# Waxstock '13 plus some of my goodies



## piemp (Jul 14, 2010)

*Waxstock 2013*

What a cracking day for it 28c and some shiny cars:argie:

Only right I start with the car I was supporting, Ben's lovely Burg. Looked good and for 10hour detail he certainly turned it around in my eyes to go up against some serious clean cars.




Sorry not many of the 'Final 16' hopefully Rollini or Ben can add theirs

Going up against these:







The rest inside













^^Sorry blurred

*Show & Shine*








Dodo's Juice Millennium Wax - *dodojuice-millennium-link*



Won't mind to be swirled by these lovely 3 :lol:




Hot day with loads of bugs + 200mile trip there and back =





Products I bought plus 5L bilberry I forgot to put in the pic



Still need to find a brush small enough to fit behind my caliper



but at least it was good for the awkward positions which I know its mainly for.



-------------

*Mini test with the Britemax twins on my heatsheild, coolant pipe and some jubilee clips*

Sorry only 50/50 got too excited and forgot to take 'before' pic (Coolant pipe)




After





Top all cleaned and sealed



^^ Only spent 10-15minutes testing this out as light was disappearing ^^

Overall cracking product and prefer the liquid method to the megs nxt gen


----------

